# Maurice Stein and James Vincent in Chicago Free Monday September 21



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 16, 2009)

[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif]*Maurice Stein and James Vincent
at Make Up First
*[/FONT][/FONT]     
Mark your calenders!

Monday September 21, both Maurice Stein and James Vincent will be making appearances at Make Up First School! Come meet and greet these two important figures in the industry. ​ *NO CHARGE-OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!!!*

James Vincent 
James is currently a featured presenter for The Powder Group at the Artist Summit Chicago makeup show. Come meet James at Make Up First School! He will be at the school at 2:00pm and 6:30pm to meet, greet, and answer questions. 
For more about James visit: james vincent :: makeup artist

Maurice Stein
Maurice Stein is the owner and founder of Cinema Secrets Makeup line as well as an Academy Award winning makeup master. Maurice will be at the school at 6:30 to talk and share his knowledge of makeup with you!
For more about Maurice visit:  Welcome to MauriceStein.com

Don't miss this opportunity to meet these two well know faces in the Makeup Industry!​Hope to see you there!

Make Up First LLC
28 E. Jackson Blvd.
Chicago IL 60604
(312) 880-0801


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you book me a flight


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 22, 2009)

You Guys.. Maurice Stein and James Vincent were AWESOME tonight. It's made me even more stoked for the artist summit in the next few weeks and made me more appreciative of the particular school I chose.
So first James Vincent talked to us about the BUSINESS of make up artistry beyond counter work and even beyond bridal. What it takes to make it in this business.. The importance of your own attitude, your portfolio annnnnnd your willingness to work for free.. yes....
Maurice Stein (the God) talked about his work on shit just about every movie and tv show he's done in the past 3 or 4 decades.. my god. and he also gave us a demo which he did a half a face (with blemishes) and I YES MOI got to do the other half of the face. It was a really great experience 

look at these pictures.. am I cheesin hard or what!


----------

